# New to Amazon Atlanta, I need help please



## Omaliche (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello anyone, 
I just relocated to Atlanta Georgia from Dallas where I worked as a flex delivery person for Amazon. I am looking to start here in Georgia from Friday,pls I need any advice on how it works her.
Thanks


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Did you request to be transferred by contacting support? If not, you have to contact support and request a transfer to the closest delivery station.....if in fact there is one.


----------



## Omaliche (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah I have asked to be transferred but don't know where to transfer too. I am living on down down Atlanta though. Any advice?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

First you have to find out where the nearest warehouse is, then figure out what the warehouse designation is. 
Then you contact support and specifically request to be transferred to that particular station. It can take a few weeks for
the process.


----------

